# Rechnernamen ändern



## DerKleineVomSee (27. Januar 2006)

Hi,
ich benutze ich Suse 10.0 Linux. Bei der Installation habe ich einen Rechnernamen vergeben. Jetzt möchte ich diesen gern ändern. Ich habe auch schon eine weile  gegoogelt, aber leider nicht das passendes gefunden.

Geht es überhaupt, dass man den Rechnernamen nachträglich ändert und wenn ja wie kann man das anstellen.
Danke schonmal.


----------



## elmyth (27. Januar 2006)

Ich kann dir nicht sagen ob es unter Suse auch so ist, aber unter Debian/Ubuntu/Knoppix etc. änder ich den Namen in der */etc/hostname* .
Also einfach mit root-Rechten die Datei editieren.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (27. Januar 2006)

Du kannst auch den Befehl hostname dafuer benutzen.

```
hostname meinneuerhostname
```


----------



## DerKleineVomSee (29. Januar 2006)

Genauso funktioniert es. Ich danke euch.


----------



## Fabian (29. Januar 2006)

Ich würde es so machen:


```
echo "Hostname" > /etc/hostname
/bin/hostname -F /etc/hostname
```


----------



## Aiju (30. Januar 2006)

YaST->Netzwerkdienste->DNS-Hostname


----------

